
Can big databases be kept both anonymous and useful? - edward
http://www.economist.com/news/science-and-technology/21660966-can-big-databases-be-kept-both-anonymous-and-useful-well-see-you-anon
======
acosmism
yes, if the headers for the data is known and the value in the dataset
revolves around the relationships between entities rather than the
identifiable data. As an example - an anonymized sample from facebook where
emails and names are anonymized would still be useful for all other kinds of
stats regarding friend groups, interest clusters etc etc

